# Was Prescribed Generic Klonopin. Please Read!



## LEO123 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi everybody, 
I been on remeron for one year for depression, anxiety and insomnia. Although I feel it work a bit it wasnt enough for my anxieties. Recently I was prescribed klonopin .5mg two times a day for social and general anxiety. I would like to know for how long does one dosage of klonopin effectiveness last? My DR. prescribed it for everyday use. He said klonopin is less addictive and has less sides. I just hope I don't build up tolerance to the med. I used antidepressant for many years and I don't believe I ever build up tolerance on meds before. On the medication guide of klonopin it states that one of the sides can be hair loss and hair growth. has anyone experience hair loss while on klonopin? Help is appreciated.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

For me it works around seven hours, with an hour to kick in.

And no, I haven't experienced hair loss or hair growth. Just the same head of hair I had six months ago.


----------



## Bullheaded (Jul 30, 2009)

My psychiatrist just prescribed me Klonopin (meaning the generic: clonazepam).
It's a benzodiazepine. Meaning it's an anti-anxiety drug. I was given it for my insomnia and to help aid the Neurontin (gabapentin) I'm on. It is an ALL-DAY benzo, meaning you take it once (at night), pass out, wake up, and go about your day with the stuff in your system.

I do wonder why you were prescribed to take it twice a day. As I said, 1 dose takes care of the day, and that 1 dose should make you drowsy as hell. I don't know why any doc would want you to pass out twice instead of just the one time.
When I was put on it last week my psych had me take just .5mg to start at night and the entire next day I was... well I was messed up. I'm currently trying it at 1mg at night, but my body builds a tolerance so quickly to benzos that I'm sure I'll be taking more soon enough. I do hope my tolerance levels out, though, or it's on to the next medication on the list...


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

Everybody is effected in different ways, klonopin only lasts about 4 hours for me. So taking it at night would be pointless.


----------



## LEO123 (Jul 24, 2009)

Bullheaded, So taking it once a day would be effective for the whole day. If I take for example, the both .5mg at once, Will it work for the whole 24 hours? 
Is there a benzo that ones body doesn't build up tolerance? Thanks again.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Klonopin can be used more than once a day. Mine would give out a couple hours before my next dose making me a complete wreck. I finally quit taking it because of the crash I'd have if I didn't keep taking doses closer together and more of it at a time. It may last all day for some people. I could feel it working for pretty much 20hours straight and then I'd feel like crap for 4hrs until the time I was suppose to take my next daily dose.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

You should not take both doses at once. Take .5mg and see how you react and how long it lasts. Then you can discuss with your doctor whether taking more at once or 2 doses a day would be better.

Pretty every med results in tolerance. Benzos are at the top of that list.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

LEO123 said:


> On the medication guide of klonopin it states that one of the sides can be hair loss and hair growth.


I've never read of that side effect nor heard of anyone even mention that happening to them after 9 years on anxiety/panic forums. This makes me suspect it's exceedingly rare.

Sounds to me like they simply decided to list every possible side effect under the sun, regardless how remote. After reading some of these lists you'd be afraid to take any drug.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

deleted double post


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bullheaded said:


> My psychiatrist just prescribed me Klonopin (meaning the generic: clonazepam).
> It's a benzodiazepine. Meaning it's an anti-anxiety drug. I was given it for my insomnia and to help aid the Neurontin (gabapentin) I'm on. It is an ALL-DAY benzo, meaning you take it once (at night), pass out, wake up, and go about your day with the stuff in your system.
> 
> I do wonder why you were prescribed to take it twice a day. As I said, 1 dose takes care of the day, and that 1 dose should make you drowsy as hell. I don't know why any doc would want you to pass out twice instead of just the one time.
> When I was put on it last week my psych had me take just .5mg to start at night and the entire next day I was... well I was messed up. I'm currently trying it at 1mg at night, but my body builds a tolerance so quickly to benzos that I'm sure I'll be taking more soon enough. I do hope my tolerance levels out, though, or it's on to the next medication on the list...


I don't get sedated from my dose of Klonopin (.5 to 1 mg), and it doesn't stay in my system long enough for me to even consider taking it at night. Just because you experience something with a medicine doesn't mean that everyone does.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

People are prescribed up to 3mgs a day to be spread out throughout the day.Keep in mind the higher the dose and length of time on it eg. months or years can make it difficult to come off of.Thats when a very slow tapering is needed to prevent hyepertension,depersonalization,and in a worst case scenario seizures at a high dose.Benzos carry a huge weight with them but they are the best SAS meds. out there right now.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

1) Clonazepam does last around 24 hours, but the most powerful anxiolysis is over after a full night of sleep (8 or so hours). So you can benefit from it the following day if taken at bedtime except the effects will be very mild and maybe even unnoticeable.

2) .5mg twice a day is a great dose to start at. I would suggest taking .5mg in the morning and the second dose when the day is halfway over.

3) Developing a tolerance to benzos when they're used daily is basically inevitable.

4) I haven't noticed any unnatural hair growth or loss from taking 1-2mg clonazepam 2-3 times every week.


----------



## robotaffliction (Jul 24, 2009)

i have at least heard of the extra hair growth (body hair, not head hair) for some rare people, but not experienced it myself. never heard of hair loss due to 'pins, though. the hair growth might be some indirect effect on hormones in the body..

as to whether it's "addictive" or not, i think that really depends on how much you benefit from it and what effects you get. anything that kind of just feels crappy for someone isn't going to be addictive, even if it's a heroin-like opiate. and then on the opposite end, things that aren't normally considered "addictive" seem to be for some people (e.g., anti-depressants) due to their benefit and milder withdrawal symptoms which go along with the return of symptoms. if you throw away the word "addiction" (it's kind of a biased word implying that it's bad) and substitute "dependence", then i have encountered numerous cases of klonopin dependence among myself and friends, and it can be just as difficult as xanax or valium.

everyone experiences the effects of the 'pins differently, they stay in the blood with half-life of 20-50 hours and probably distribute in your body fairly quickly, so your mileage may vary.. i feel it for about 30 hours, and there is a sort of "boost" that occurs when the level in your system spikes due to taking the next dose, so dosing them up to 3x a day is not unheard of.

added - tolerance, yes, often quickly if you're used to the 'pins and then go back on them after a break. if they're too strong, ask your doctor and start low, so that you minimize the tolerance. the antidepressants may not cause tolerance because they often work indirectly (the "tolerance" is believed to be the therapeutic effect for SSRIs), while the benzos have an immediate direct effect, and the indirect effect is the tolerance you want to avoid...


----------



## LEO123 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Well I read and heard of people that taken it for years and didn't built tolerance. I hope I'm one of the lucky ones but if not I guess I'll deal with it just like I have with Antidepressants, etc.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive been on clonazepam for three years and only experienced drowsiness.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Ive been on clonazepam for three years and only experienced drowsiness.


Which is, of course, the most common side effect of any benzo.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Ive been on clonazepam for three years and only experienced drowsiness.


Why have you taken it for three years then? And what dose are you on?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm also on remeron and clonazepam, and it's a great combo.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

By the way LEO123, what dosage of remeron do you take?


----------



## guyny (Apr 25, 2012)

*klonopin tolerance*



LEO123 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I been on remeron for one year for depression, anxiety and insomnia. Although I feel it work a bit it wasnt enough for my anxieties. Recently I was prescribed klonopin .5mg two times a day for social and general anxiety. I would like to know for how long does one dosage of klonopin effectiveness last? My DR. prescribed it for everyday use. He said klonopin is less addictive and has less sides. I just hope I don't build up tolerance to the med. I used antidepressant for many years and I don't believe I ever build up tolerance on meds before. On the medication guide of klonopin it states that one of the sides can be hair loss and hair growth. has anyone experience hair loss while on klonopin? Help is appreciated.


Hi, of all the Benzos, Klonopin is the least addictive, and least able to build up a tolerance. I was on it for 4 years straight one time and never had a problem. 
Dr's usually start on a low dose to find the lowest effective dose. Because Klonopin (if you can't get name brand, request Activas, or you will be disappointed with the results). Usually effective for 8 hours. Depending on your day, you may require a 3rd dose. To go to 1mg 2x a day might make you too sleepy. 
Never had hair loss. 
You will be happy with the results. Give it a week to gain an equal blood plasma level. If you are having a runaway panic attack, split the pill, and put it under your tongue, and allow it to melt and absorb under tongue. Will hit blood stream faster, and will still work for about 8 hours. 
Depending on your morning anxiety level, I set my alarm 1 hour before I wake up, take the pill and have the second alarm go off an other hour later, and I awake with no anxiety. 
Good luck, 
Don't worry
Guyny


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

Klonopin lasts from 4 to 6 hours for me, the after effects also relieve anxiety, like somebody already said, the strong effects last a few hours, but the anxiety is gone for most of the day.


----------



## riloal (Oct 22, 2011)

So no one had hair loss on klonopin? Thanks


----------

